# Birth Control. Is there a morning after shot for dogs?



## Guest

We have a new dog that we adopted, or I should say it adopted us. A stray dog that I decided it might be worth keeping. She doesn't appear to be to old so I'm thinking this is her first time in-heat. Well anyway we have only had her for about a month and she is now in-heat. I have no kennel pen to keep her up in or other dogs out. I put her in the old chicken coop but the soil is so soft she easily digs out. She was out this morning and doing the wild dingo dance with my other adopted stray, whom I have on a chain. So now that she is definitly bred, is there a shot I can give her to abort the pregnancy? 

I was hoping to come into some extra money and have her spaded. Hoping I still had some time, but quickly ran out.


----------



## Guest

I get tons of strays hanging around too. I learned a trick from show cat breeders who control when they want their cats to come into heat.

Go to Walmart and get a bottle of Black Cohosh in the vitamins/herbs section. When a dog comes in heat, as SOON as you detect she's coming in, open a can of dog food or get some hamburger and open 1 cohosh cap per 5 lbs body weight of the dog. Sprinkle the capsule contents into the food and mix well. Feed to the dog. Repeat until you've given her a 5 day treatment. She'll be out of heat by the 2nd or 3rd day, but do those extra days to make sure.

If the dog got bred before you knock her out of heat, you'll need to up the ante. Give her 1 capsule per 2# bodyweight. She'll get knocked out of heat and the breeding won't "take".

This really WORKS, I do it all the time. No puppies. 

(PS from my understanding, the Native American women used to take cohosh daily as long as they didn't want to get pregnant. When they were ready to get pregnant, they stopped taking it).


----------



## sullen

Yes there is a morning after shot...my mom used it when we had a certain dog who would do anything to get to a girl in heat.


----------



## Wolf Flower

Yes. It's called a spay. 

There is a "morning after" shot, but by the time you get to the vet, pay for an office call, and pay for the injection, your cost is going to be pretty close to the cost of a spay.


----------



## dcross

Check your local classifieds, there's an ad here to help with the cost of spaying/neutering. Or contact the pound to see if they can help with the cost, tell them it's either that or find homes for all the puppies


----------



## sullen

Wolf Flower said:


> Yes. It's called a spay.
> 
> There is a "morning after" shot, but by the time you get to the vet, pay for an office call, and pay for the injection, your cost is going to be pretty close to the cost of a spay.






Giving you a minute to get your foot out of your mouth.....









Can't spay a show dog....
Which is what we had... Both were show dogs.


----------



## Wolf Flower

sullen said:


> Giving you a minute to get your foot out of your mouth.....
> 
> Can't spay a show dog....
> Which is what we had... Both were show dogs.


I was talking to the original poster, whose dog is a stray, not a show dog. As far as I know.


----------



## citilivin

Chill out Sullen


----------



## misterbeefy

Do you know if this will work for pot belly pigs?




ladycat said:


> I get tons of strays hanging around too. I learned a trick from show cat breeders who control when they want their cats to come into heat.
> 
> Go to Walmart and get a bottle of Black Cohosh in the vitamins/herbs section. When a dog comes in heat, as SOON as you detect she's coming in, open a can of dog food or get some hamburger and open 1 cohosh cap per 5 lbs body weight of the dog. Sprinkle the capsule contents into the food and mix well. Feed to the dog. Repeat until you've given her a 5 day treatment. She'll be out of heat by the 2nd or 3rd day, but do those extra days to make sure.
> 
> If the dog got bred before you knock her out of heat, you'll need to up the ante. Give her 1 capsule per 2# bodyweight. She'll get knocked out of heat and the breeding won't "take".
> 
> This really WORKS, I do it all the time. No puppies.
> 
> (PS from my understanding, the Native American women used to take cohosh daily as long as they didn't want to get pregnant. When they were ready to get pregnant, they stopped taking it).


----------



## bluemoonluck

The problem with all the "morning after" pre-mating medications is that they create a huge risk for a severe uterine infection in the *****. I know when spaying is not an option (i.e. if one of my show dogs got accidentally bred) vets are advising that we cross our fingers and hope the breeding didn't take, and if it did either allow the ***** to whelp the litter or have the vet put the ***** into early labor so she has the puppies premie and euthanize the puppies as soon as they are born. Neither of them is a good option, but if you're choosing between risking losing the life of your ***** to pyo due to the hormone post-breeding treatments or having to spay her :shrug:

I've heard that black cohosh can cause miscarriage in pregnant women but I've never heard of it being used in dogs. I'd want to run that past a homeopathic-friendly vet before I used it, just as a precaution....I only say that because I've been active in the show dog world for almost 12 years now and I'm on several veterinarian-moderated canine fertility message boards and never once in those 12+ years have I ever heard of anyone recommending this method for a dog. Not saying it's not a valid method, just that nobody has ever offered it up to someone who's had an accidental breeding in all that time that I know of, including the homeopathic vets.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Black Cohash is commonly used for menopausal symptoms and, if given in a large dose, can cause cancer. Now, the risk for a few doses for a dog, probably not all that great. I have no idea if it would work to abort a litter. 

Agreed, there is a "morning after" shot for female dogs, but it does bring risk and is not generally recommended. It is also expensive. I agree that a quick spay would be better for her than that and you can generally find places that will give you a break on spays. 

Generally there is a greater risk spaying a ***** in heat or pregnant, the blood supply to that area is enhanced so bleeding can be a problem. On the other hand, having a litter of pups is likely a greater risk for her than a spay, even pregnant. Plus, if she has the pups you will have tons more expenses than a spay to take decent care of her and them. 

I'd recommend getting her spayed, if at all possible, but do be aware its going to be a bit riskier than if she wasn't in season and hadn't gotten bred. The sooner you do this, the easier on her it will be. I appreciate your efforts to help out the strays though! If you end up in the situation of having an intact ***** in heat again, I would hand walk her on leash when she has to potty and keep her in the house.... I've been known to hand walk my girls in well fenced yards in fact! Good luck!


----------



## JPiantedosi

There is, but the risk to the female is pretty significant, best option is to hope she didn't take, or let her carry the pups, what you do after the pups are born depends on what you have the stomach for..........

Jim


----------



## bassmaster17327

dcross said:


> Check your local classifieds, there's an ad here to help with the cost of spaying/neutering. Or contact the pound to see if they can help with the cost, tell them it's either that or find homes for all the puppies


Why should someone else (Pound) be responsible for the cost of spaying or the responsibility of the puppies?


----------



## Jlynnp

Just have her spayed ASAP.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Note that the original post is 10 years old... the problem is long since solved... 




Jlynnp said:


> Just have her spayed ASAP.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

There is a morning after shots for dogs. Also, some vets will give a dose of Cabergoline, which is off label use, but it suppresses prolactin and the pregnancy won't be maintained. It's safe to use for that purpose. It's legal use is to stop lactation in humans and to treat prolactinoma tumors in humans

The dog show people use it becasue it has no side effects except letting the pregnancy slip, and it doesn't have hormonal side effects that cause uterine problems.

For a stray that you want to keep, I would suggest that you simply get her spayed immediately.


----------



## Otter

While the O.P.s puppies are all gray-muzzled by now, for those interested, oral administration of dexamethasone at 30 days in is proven safe and effective, and for some reason no vet seems to have heard of it.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9404290


----------



## Kim Reed

ladycat said:


> I get tons of strays hanging around too. I learned a trick from show cat breeders who control when they want their cats to come into heat.
> 
> Go to Walmart and get a bottle of Black Cohosh in the vitamins/herbs section. When a dog comes in heat, as SOON as you detect she's coming in, open a can of dog food or get some hamburger and open 1 cohosh cap per 5 lbs body weight of the dog. Sprinkle the capsule contents into the food and mix well. Feed to the dog. Repeat until you've given her a 5 day treatment. She'll be out of heat by the 2nd or 3rd day, but do those extra days to make sure.
> 
> If the dog got bred before you knock her out of heat, you'll need to up the ante. Give her 1 capsule per 2# bodyweight. She'll get knocked out of heat and the breeding won't "take".
> 
> This really WORKS, I do it all the time. No puppies.
> 
> (PS from my understanding, the Native American women used to take cohosh daily as long as they didn't want to get pregnant. When they were ready to get pregnant, they stopped taking it).


----------



## Kim Reed

Hi, my neighbors dog jumped my fence and within 5 minutes of letting her out I came back out to get her after we had just went for a walk and to my horror she was tied to the neighbors dog!!.She is a German Rottweiler who is 31/2.I was going to breed her for the first time the next day.Im just livid over these dogs running loose and causing this to happen.She was in my secure fence and the dog climbed the fence.I was horrified to walk out my door to bring her in and their they are tied!!.Neighbor doesn't want to take any responsibility, but y would she, she lets her dogs run loose all the time and has done nothing about it! So none of our vets do any pregnancy terminations.I live in a very small town and the Walmart in next town only had the pill Cohosh and not the capsules.They are 40 mg pills.I can't find the mg ammt that should b given.Its 2 days today since they bred.I just want to make sure this is safe and how many should I give her and for how long???.Thank u so much.I don't want an unwanted litter of puppies.My neighbor behind me just took an entire litter of 3 month old puppies to the pound.She could not find homes for them.I don't want to go thru this and don't want my girl going thru an unwanted pregnancy.Ur imput is greatly appreciated.So I need to know the correct dosage with 40 mg pills and for how long.Sadie is around 100 pds.Im so distraught over this.I have kept her safe from being bred 6 times now and was waiting till she was old enough and mature enough to have a litter.She is supberb quality and comes from an exceptional German Rottie kennel.I pray My Sadie Girl doesn't contract any diseases from the dog that bred her.Im just so upset over this!!.Im scared to use this.. but u stated Black Cohosh is safe and this helped in my decision to try this. Ur imput is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Smileygurl2017

Kim Reed said:


> Hi, my neighbors dog jumped my fence and within 5 minutes of letting her out I came back out to get her after we had just went for a walk and to my horror she was tied to the neighbors dog!!.She is a German Rottweiler who is 31/2.I was going to breed her for the first time the next day.Im just livid over these dogs running loose and causing this to happen.She was in my secure fence and the dog climbed the fence.I was horrified to walk out my door to bring her in and their they are tied!!.Neighbor doesn't want to take any responsibility, but y would she, she lets her dogs run loose all the time and has done nothing about it! So none of our vets do any pregnancy terminations.I live in a very small town and the Walmart in next town only had the pill Cohosh and not the capsules.They are 40 mg pills.I can't find the mg ammt that should b given.Its 2 days today since they bred.I just want to make sure this is safe and how many should I give her and for how long???.Thank u so much.I don't want an unwanted litter of puppies.My neighbor behind me just took an entire litter of 3 month old puppies to the pound.She could not find homes for them.I don't want to go thru this and don't want my girl going thru an unwanted pregnancy.Ur imput is greatly appreciated.So I need to know the correct dosage with 40 mg pills and for how long.Sadie is around 100 pds.Im so distraught over this.I have kept her safe from being bred 6 times now and was waiting till she was old enough and mature enough to have a litter.She is supberb quality and comes from an exceptional German Rottie kennel.I pray My Sadie Girl doesn't contract any diseases from the dog that bred her.Im just so upset over this!!.Im scared to use this.. but u stated Black Cohosh is safe and this helped in my decision to try this. Ur imput is greatly appreciated!!


Did you ever figure out the answer?


----------



## dmm1976

bassmaster17327 said:


> Why should someone else (Pound) be responsible for the cost of spaying or the responsibility of the puppies?


Where I used to live the local shelters often give a price break or discount completely, a spay or nuetrr. It depended on your ZIP code. But if you live in a zone the considered a problem with strays you could get it free.

It's better for them to be proactive rather than be dealing with unwanted pups and kittens either becoming strays or going into the shelter.


----------



## Dances In Woods

Yikes didn't realize the post was that old...I was just gonna say get her Fixed...problem solved & as for money...most vets including mine will let you pay them out esp if you've been with then a long time.


----------



## Joseph Harrison

ladycat said:


> I get tons of strays hanging around too. I learned a trick from show cat breeders who control when they want their cats to come into heat.
> 
> Go to Walmart and get a bottle of Black Cohosh in the vitamins/herbs section. When a dog comes in heat, as SOON as you detect she's coming in, open a can of dog food or get some hamburger and open 1 cohosh cap per 5 lbs body weight of the dog. Sprinkle the capsule contents into the food and mix well. Feed to the dog. Repeat until you've given her a 5 day treatment. She'll be out of heat by the 2nd or 3rd day, but do those extra days to make sure.
> 
> If the dog got bred before you knock her out of heat, you'll need to up the ante. Give her 1 capsule per 2# bodyweight. She'll get knocked out of heat and the breeding won't "take".
> 
> This really WORKS, I do it all the time. No puppies.
> 
> (PS from my understanding, the Native American women used to take cohosh daily as long as they didn't want to get pregnant. When they were ready to get pregnant, they stopped taking it).


What is the dosage per capsule of Black Cohosh, Please?


----------



## Joseph Harrison

Joseph Harrison said:


> What is the dosage per capsule of Black Cohosh, Please?


is this for dogs?


----------



## Cabin Fever

r.h. in okla. said:


> Birth Control. Is there a morning after shot for dogs?


Yes, it's called spaying and neutering...


----------



## Joseph Harrison

ladycat said:


> I get tons of strays hanging around too. I learned a trick from show cat breeders who control when they want their cats to come into heat.
> 
> Go to Walmart and get a bottle of Black Cohosh in the vitamins/herbs section. When a dog comes in heat, as SOON as you detect she's coming in, open a can of dog food or get some hamburger and open 1 cohosh cap per 5 lbs body weight of the dog. Sprinkle the capsule contents into the food and mix well. Feed to the dog. Repeat until you've given her a 5 day treatment. She'll be out of heat by the 2nd or 3rd day, but do those extra days to make sure.
> 
> If the dog got bred before you knock her out of heat, you'll need to up the ante. Give her 1 capsule per 2# bodyweight. She'll get knocked out of heat and the breeding won't "take".
> 
> This really WORKS, I do it all the time. No puppies.
> 
> (PS from my understanding, the Native American women used to take cohosh daily as long as they didn't want to get pregnant. When they were ready to get pregnant, they stopped taking it).


what is the daily dosage per day for a 55 lb dog? there are different dosages per capsule 450 mg and 800 mg capsules and is this a daily dosage of 25 capsules?


----------



## Joseph Harrison

Cabin Fever said:


> Yes, it's called spaying and neutering...


And ill informed opinions, like the rectum should be kept clean and to ourselves.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Joseph Harrison said:


> And ill informed opinions, like the rectum should be kept clean and to ourselves.


Welcome to the forum.....


----------

